# Who makes the best authentic Guernsey sweater?



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm interested in acquiring an authentic Guernsey sweater (sometimes called "Gansey" sweaters). By authentic, I mean one that is more-or-less true to original material and styling and not subject to modern interpretation. Did you know this sweater style dates from the 16th century and is among the oldest menswear items still worn today?

I found a few sources, but pricing seems to vary and I'm not sure about quality. Perhaps some of the membership have tried these brands and can provide some feedback on quality and fit.

*Muffy Aldrich has recommended *the Le Tricoteur brand, sold by the Royal Male in Newport. She attests to its durability, but Royal Male sells it for $225. If purchased directly from Le Tricoteur (U.K.), it appears the cost would be ~$133 with shipping.

*Flamborough Marine Ltd.* (U.K.) also sells Le Tricoteur for $159 + shipping TBD.

A similar Guernsey is available from U.K.-based *Guernsey Knitwear Company* for ~$150 with shipping.

Yet another U.K. company, *Guernsey Woolens*, sells one for ~$120, including shipping. This company claims it is the only Guernsey actually made in Guernsey.

Yes, *Woolovers U.S.* also sells a Guersey jumper for $40 (or 2 for $70), but I'm not a fan of the crewneck styling, which appears to be a modern interpretation of the sweater.

Are there other brands or sources I should consider? Can anyone attest to the quality of the brands listed above?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

I just ordered one of the Woolover Guernseys in French Blue. I noticed that the neck was a little different, but that doesn't bother me. I liked the fact that I could get it for $40 delivered to the US. I also like that Woolover has measurements for the sweater online. I ordered it on Wednesday, it shipped on Friday and would imagine I'll receive it by the end of this week. I'll let you know what I think if you're interested. 

I hope to eventually get a Le Tricoteur, but I'd really like to find a shop that carries them so that I could try one on to ensure a good fit.

On the other hand, I may really like the Woolover Guernsey and end up kicking myself for not getting two for $70.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

The word "Gansey" is an anglicised corruption of the Irish word _Geansaí, _which just means jumper or sweater.

Like an Aran jumper is _Geansaí Árann.

_There is no connection to the island of Guernsey, which is off the north coast of France.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

Sou' West Chunkies offers a Cornish Gansey. While it isn't the same tight weave of the Guernsey, the neck and the way the shoulder seams go way down the arm look awfully similar.

https://freespace.virgin.net/peter.marrow1/


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I thrifted a Guernsey sweater a few years back. It's a remarkably warm garment, and also somewhat waterproof. The one thing that's a little strange is the neck. The characteristic almond shape allows you to reverse it for even wear, but it sits strangely when worn over a button down shirt. Mine is in dark green, but I think the traditional blue is a handsome sweater and would love to see what yours looks like when you receive it.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ What brand is yours, StrawSandals?


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Odradek said:


> The word "Gansey" is an anglicised corruption of the Irish word _Geansaí, _which just means jumper or sweater.
> 
> Like an Aran jumper is _Geansaí Árann.
> 
> _There is no connection to the island of Guernsey, which is off the north coast of France.


Yes. Though the Aran was more often referred to as bawneen pronounced bawnyeen.

Here is Seamus M. on the subject with references to once Irish areas of London. I am not sure what a two piece overcoat is but "two shoes and a gansy" was a phrase that amused my father for some reason.

*► 2:47**► 2:47*​www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=QB4YPlTFwWA

​


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Kingstonian said:


> Yes. Though the Aran was more often referred to as bawneen pronounced bawnyeen.


No doubt from the word _bán_, meaning white.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Etymology aside, further Internet research seems to indicate that Le Tricoteur is the classic Guernsey maker.

Is there anyone in the U.S. other than the Royal Male that carries them?


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

You realise that you will have to buy a pipe if you get a Guernsey, don't you?


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

TweedyDon said:


> You realise that you will have to buy a pipe if you get a Guernsey, don't you?


And by golly, the Don's got SEVENTY-THREE of the highest quality vintage pipes (made, of course, in the USA) just about to hit the Exchange! Serendipity!


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> Etymology aside, further Internet research seems to indicate that Le Tricoteur is the classic Guernsey maker.
> 
> Is there anyone in the U.S. other than the Royal Male that carries them?


Have not seen any. Buy Direct. https://www.guernseyjumpers.com/shop/?itemId=42 I get parts for my 66 Land Rover all the time form the UK, arrives quicker than the USPS.

I'd be curious to see if they were as heavy and tight knitted as made out to be.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

MythReindeer said:


> And by golly, the Don's got SEVENTY-THREE of the highest quality vintage pipes (made, of course, in the USA) just about to hit the Exchange! Serendipity!


And I offer free shipping on every pipe in the USA, and all offers are VERY welcome!


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

Only two companies come to mind - Guernsey Woollens and Le Tricoteur who make the original sweater with the lanolin treated wool. They are not cheap but will last for years.

Guernsey Woollens were commissioned to remake the desert sweater for 7 Armoured Brigade in 2005 for their winter campaign of Iraq. I've still got mine and wear it most days during winter. GW also make officers/warrant officer pattern Guernseys for several British Army regiments as part of barrack dress.










Just be careful of sizing as there is no stretch to them and if you want it tight but are quite tall you may not get the length in the sleeves as they are usually worn +2" usual chest size.

Some info here: https://redingote.fr/en/breves/pulls-marins-de-guernesey/


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I decided to order one directly from Le Tricoteur. About $132 with shipping. Really, the price isn't bad compared to a hand-knitted Aran sweater.

I followed Le Tricoteur's recommendations and ordered a size 44" (larger than my actual 40" chest size). I hope the fit is right, because I don't want to deal with cross-Atlantic exchanges.

I'll post photos once received.


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

Good choice and you can go up 4" as I did to get the arm length correct. I later had it tapered at the side seams for a better profile.

My Desert campaign Guernsey was actually made by Le Tricoteur and dispatched to me in Iraq with a free woollen hat in the same wool....................Just dont tell the Brigadier as the Adjutant might put me on a fizzer


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Zingari said:


> Just dont tell the Brigadier as the Adjutant might put me on a fizzer


I have no idea what that means, but it doesn't sound pleasant. Don't worry--your secret is safe with me.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

In answer to your question, gamma, the tag reads "a traditional island made Guernsey by Guernsey Knitwear". It was retailed at Whitehouse and Hardy, an old NYC haberdasher that closed in the 80's. Based on the tags, I'd guess it was made in the late 60's or early 70's. Despite its interesting provenance, it looks just like the "jumpers" available on the Guernsey Knitwear website. I'm not sure if it's exactly the same brand, but the ribbing around the arm joint looks exactly the same. It's a great sweater and I'll take a few photos if you're interested.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Sure, I'd love to see photos of the sweater and its label.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

gamma68 said:


> I decided to order one directly from Le Tricoteur. About $132 with shipping. Really, the price isn't bad compared to a hand-knitted Aran sweater.
> 
> I followed Le Tricoteur's recommendations and ordered a size 44" (larger than my actual 40" chest size). I hope the fit is right, because I don't want to deal with cross-Atlantic exchanges.
> 
> I'll post photos once received.


Really looking forward to pics and your review as I'm also a size 40.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

My Guernsey sweater finally arrived last week from Le Tricoteur. With the frigid weather, I've had a chance to wear it a few times and am very pleased with it. I followed their sizing suggestions and ordered a 44 for my 40 chest size, which feels right. 

The knit is dense and this type of sweater runs long, so it's very warm. It's reversible, so the neck opening takes some getting used to, but after a short time it doesn't feel strange. I just lift up my shirt collar a little to push down the sweater opening in front. The side vents and diamond-shaped stitching under the arms allow for mobility. I also like the distinct shoulder stitching pattern.

Overall, an excellent sweater for the price ($132 with shipping). It should last a very long time. If you order one, expect it to arrive in about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

These have to be two of the best sweater images around. Strong endorsements in both cases. None of these men I would want to get on the wrong side of.



gamma68 said:


>





Zingari said:


>


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

That's a handsome sweater, Gamma. And I really like it in blue.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2020)

I love these jumpers - my Grandmother lived in Looe in Cornwall and years ago all the local fishermen wore them. Le Tricoteur (The Knitter) are a tougher wool on my opinion and a bit coarser to wear. Guernsey Woollens make a softer jumper but still very hard wearing. I've got two 'vee' necks in Olive and Navy and two 'traditional' in Grey and Light Blue - they last years!


----------



## paxonus (Dec 26, 2016)

Anyone know about this company?
https://www.flamboroughmanor.co.uk/flamboroughmarine/ganseys.htm

They garnered some attention awhile ago when Daniel Day Lewis did some photos wearing one around the time his last movie came out.

https://putthison.com/the-greatest-sweater-of-a-generation/


----------

